
From Quacks to Quaaludes: Three Centuries of Drug Advertising (2012) - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2012/06/from-quacks-to-quaaludes-three.html
======
gwbas1c
I think the lesson that people forget is that _legal_ drugs are often just as
dangerous as street drugs.

In some cases, they can be more dangerous because far too many people are
unaware that the drugs they take are dangerous.

------
krisgee
>Interestingly, he actually acknowledged this criticism in his own work,
beginning his book with the following "plea to the Readers.":

This is the main tell of a snake oil salesman. If someone's selling something
that works they don't need to load the pitch with their product's life story
and "trust me" statements.

------
johnny99
Love that the meth ad has a picture of a kid eating a banana in the
background.

